# Need some help from the professionals



## Anthonykuziaphotography (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all, I am just starting out with my photography business venture. I need some help with a couple things. I am going to be delivering my digital images and offer prints, canvases, etc. via pixieset or shoot proof using one of the print labs. My first question is how should I be delivering my images to their site. For example, I want to be able to deliver the full res digital images so they can purchase them and download them from their site. Then if the client wants to order an 8x10 or 5x7 or a larger canvas they can. Do I need to do any specific resizing or cropping. My worry is they try to order an 8x10 and 4x6 and then a large canvas and the pictures get distorted because of the size. If their is anyone who uses pixieset or shoot proof could you recommend the ideal size I should be uploading to these sites? Also any recommendations on the labs whcc vs millers etc? Sorry for the long post. I am new and sorry if these are amateur questions. Again any feedback is greatly appreciated as I want to deliver a high quality product. Thanks Anthony


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2018)

The client tells YOU what they want, YOU send the files, cropped appropriately to the lab, the lab sends the prints to YOU, YOU review, then YOU deliver them to the client.  Drop-shipping is something that should only be used in the most extreme circumstances for two reasons:  (1)  It doesn't allow you to review the work and make sure it's correct; even the best labs make the odd mistake; and (2) it eliminates an opportunity for another face-to-face meeting the client which could help secure future work.

The purely technical answer however is, if your client wans a 5x7, an 8x10, and a 4x6 of the same image, you have to send three different files to the lab.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2018)

Hopefully you, and your customers, realize an 8x10 and a 4x6 have different shapes (aspect ratios). 8x10 is a 5:4 aspect ratio while 4x6 is a 3:2 aspect ratio. A 4x6 (3:2 image), uncropped would enlarge to a 3:2 8x12, not a 5:4 8x10.

WHCC & Millers are both top shelf print labs, and there are a bunch more. There is no location info in your profile. It is usually best to use a quality lab close to you so shipping time is reduced.


----------

